# Perforated bag leather



## pjrufus

Does anyone know what type of leather is used on the perforated PS bags? I can’t tell if it’s lamb or calf, and everywhere I’ve looked it’s only referred to as “leather”. I had a tiny awhile ago, and even though it was thicker and more structured that the smooshy, older lambskins, I could still tell it was lamb. This one, I just don’t know.

I have a small collection of pouches now. My new lovely:


----------



## Elliespurse

I would guess calf leather. It's from 2013 or newer and PS used more calf than the earlier years. PS also said they choose leather after the color. Some colors faded out more in lamb and they choose calf instead. My bright kelly green Pouch is calf for example.


----------



## pjrufus

Thank you! I didn’t know some pouches were done in calf. I kinda thought the perfs might be, I can’t see the perfs holding up well in lamb, but I’m surprised about calf colors.

@Elliespurse


----------



## IntheOcean

I love the perforated look! Congrats. Is it perforated all the way in, as in, can you see what's inside the bag? I agree with Ellie that it is most likely calfskin. My Pouch was in calf, too. Lamb leather would also sometimes be referred to as "lux."


----------



## pjrufus

IntheOcean said:


> I love the perforated look! Congrats. Is it perforated all the way in, as in, can you see what's inside the bag? I agree with Ellie that it is most likely calfskin. My Pouch was in calf, too. Lamb leather would also sometimes be referred to as "lux."


I always liked the look of the perf’d. Due to the heavier leather and the fact that it is white, I didn’t jump on it years ago as an everyday bag, went with black. But, now that I have several pouches, I’m thrilled to have this one. It does not appear to have ever been used. There were some small black marks from the hardware, but I think they are from just sitting around for a few years, not from use, and they did clean up easily.

Yes, the perfs go thru the bag, and it is unlined. You can’t really see through it though.


----------



## pjrufus

I don’t remember noticing the “lux” designation until the calfskin bags started to appear. In the earlier years weren’t all the bags lambskin?


----------



## IntheOcean

pjrufus said:


> I don’t remember noticing the “lux” designation until the calfskin bags started to appear. In the earlier years weren’t all the bags lambskin?


As far as I know, yes, the earliest PS1 bags were all lambskin, and then some seasonal colors were made in calfskn. They were referred to as just "leather," and the ones still made in lamskin were "lux leather." But I wasn't around back then, so I'm not 100% sure. The permanent colors were lamb.

Love the bag and the fact that the perforation goes all the way through.  Really nice find.


----------

